# Getting acknowledgement letter stamped



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

I applied for extension of my relatives permit two months back. But my application is still under process. My question is , is it necessary for me to get my ack. reciept ( which i got on submission of application) , to be stamped every month??


----------

